
OWASP Top 10 2017 Released - jimworldwide
https://www.owasp.org/index.php/Category:OWASP_Top_Ten_Project
======
jimworldwide
New for the 2017 update is the inclusion of Insecure Deserialization and
Insufficient Logging & Monitoring

